# [No Longer Available] Kona Hawaiian Resort, Big Island HI, - 2BR - Feb 1-8



## djyamyam (Jan 12, 2014)

Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Resort - https://www.wyndhamvacationresorts.com/ffr/resort/details.do?id=0095

$700


----------



## djyamyam (Jan 16, 2014)

Still available


----------



## djyamyam (Jan 25, 2014)

Still available

$499


----------



## 1782425 (Feb 1, 2014)

*wyndham kona resort*

I am in maui now would like to go to he big Island for a few days 2/6,7,8th
please give me your best rate for the week . please email or call asap. thanks ron 216-798-7710


----------



## djyamyam (Feb 1, 2014)

No longer available


----------

